# Is there a Scotch for a bourbon drinker?



## Smokey Bob (Dec 26, 2006)

More specifically....

Is there a Scotch whiskey that a "SOUR MASH, CHARCOAL FILTERED" Bourbon lover could enjoy?

Most of the Scotch whiskey's I have tried taste "perfumey" and "lipstickey", like they were filtered through a women's purse. 

OK... I have picked the fight. Let's see what you ninny's come up with!

:r:r

Robert :al


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

I like both, but it took me a lot longer to like scotch, still don't like the real peaty ones like laguvilan though. The closest to bourbon I've found are dalmore 12yr and dalmore cigar malt. they have more of the carmel sweetness bourbon has than most scotch's do.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

tnip23 said:


> I like both, but it took me a lot longer to like scotch, still don't like the real peaty ones like laguvilan though. The closest to bourbon I've found are dalmore 12yr and dalmore cigar malt. they have more of the carmel sweetness bourbon has than most scotch's do.


The Dalmore Cigar Malt is very good. All of the single malt scotch have the region they are from on the label. Stay away from any scotch that says "Islay" on the label if you don't want the heavy peaty flavor. My personal preference are the single malts from the Speyside region. These have little of the smokiness and I find them excellent "sipping" whiskies. My everday Scotch is McClelland's Speyside which I can find at only two or three places in the New Orleans area for about $18 a bottle.


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

No. 
Bourbon drinkers are not allowed to drink scotch. :ss




Makers Mark Rules!!


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

smokin5 said:


> No.
> Bourbon drinkers are not allowed to drink scotch. :ss
> 
> Makers Mark Rules!!


 :BS:BS:BS
my response to that.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

the thing is that single malts have, the oaky, peaty, or just plain irish taste in them and you have to acquire a taste for them. I cant say that their is anything close in taste to a bourbon except for that cigar malt.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

A lot of scotch is aged, either partly or wholly in bourbon casks. Also, I dont like perfumy scotch either and I am a scotch fanatic. 

In my opinion, a bourbon drinker would enjoy these two scotches: 

-The 12 year old Highland Park. It is loaded with vanilla, caramel, and buttery notes with some smoke, brine, and "coastal flavors" on the finish. I am almost positive its aged in primarily ex-bourbon casks. 
-The 12 year old Balvenie Doublewood, which again has spent some time aging in bourbon casks and exhibits some of the same characteristics as the above scotch without the smokiness/brinyness of the Highland Park. 

Finally, I have to say that it might be hard to find a scotch that tastes like bourbon. Further, youll need to try all 5 or 6 different "regions" of scotch, as they all taste mightily different (night and day actually!). You might find hints here and there which remind you of bourbon, but if that flavor is what youre looking for you might be dissapointed. Its kind of like asking which premium puro Nicaraguan cigar tastes like a Cuban or Dominican, or vice versa. Youll find that they just have different tastes and profiles. Whether you like one or the other or both is a personal thing. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Smokey Bob (Dec 26, 2006)

adsantos13 said:


> A lot of scotch is aged, either partly or wholly in bourbon casks. Also, I dont like perfumy scotch either and I am a scotch fanatic.
> 
> In my opinion, a bourbon drinker would enjoy these two scotches:
> 
> ...


VERY HELPFUL...thanks

Just to clarify. I am not looking for a scotch that tastes like bourbon. I am looking for a scotch that doesn't taste like lipstick :al

I will begin with the 12 year old Highland Park.

Thanks

Robert :ss


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Smokey Bob said:


> VERY HELPFUL...thanks
> 
> Just to clarify. I am not looking for a scotch that tastes like bourbon. I am looking for a scotch that doesn't taste like lipstick :al
> 
> ...


No prob...A good thing to do when getting to know scotch is to go to a bar with a nice selection and ordering seperate drinks...youll save a lot of money and find which styles you like....heres a quick and dirty primer...

It is said there are 5 regional styles for Scotch

-Lowland
-Speyside
-Highland
-Islay
-Cambeltown

Some add another region, "Island"...

These are not hard an fast though, as Islay is an Island and Speyside is in the Highlands. Futher, Cambeltown is currently home to only 1 distillery (Springbank, legendary as it is) yet gets its own region.

A lot of Scotch from the Speyside and Lowland regions will generally have more light, fruity, and perfumy profiles and be without the smokiness found in other scotch (although there are exceptions, Ardmore for example is a smokey Speyside).

Highland malts run the gamut, from more sweet to more coastal in profile (by coastal I mean: oily, seaweedy, salty, briney flavors).

Island Malts are generally lumped in with the coastal Highlanders as they have a similar in profile. Highland Park being one as its made in the Orkney Islands. Talisker is another classic Island malt. Its peppery, oily, and salty with much more smokiness than a typical highland scotch though...

If you want to really taste something wild, try some super smokey/peaty scotch from the south shore of Islay: Ardbeg, Laphroaig, and Lagavulin. They really taste totally different from any other drink, even other scotches. Basically, they taste like a smoldering hot campfire on a windy beach. Not for everyone or the faint of heart.

Cambeltown: Springbank distillery is considered a classic and has a def. style all its own. I find it to be citrusy, salty, kind of light in weight, and a bit flowery in profile although I have not had any of the now legendary older versions (they are priced in the thousands!). Their peated expression: Longrow, is a favorite of mine. Love it or hate it, nobody can deny Springbank's a top notch producer...


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

adsantos13 said:


> No prob...A good thing to do when getting to know scotch is to go to a bar with a nice selection and ordering seperate drinks...youll save a lot of money and find which styles you like....heres a quick and dirty primer...
> 
> It is said there are 5 regional styles for Scotch
> 
> ...


Very good information. As I stated before, I prefer any fo the Speysides but the different regions make for some very entertaining experimentation.

To learn more go to either www.scotchwhiskey.com or www.scotchwhiskey.net. (They are two different websites)


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

The Balvanie 15 year old single barrel is an excellent bourbon drinker's crossover. 

Give it a shot.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

hova45 said:


> the thing is that single malts have, the oaky, peaty, or just plain irish taste in them and you have to acquire a taste for them.


Scotch has a "just plain irish" taste?


:r


----------



## gefell (Jun 6, 2007)

smokin5 said:


> No.
> Bourbon drinkers are not allowed to drink scotch. :ss
> 
> Makers Mark Rules!!


:tpd: I keep a bottle of MM in stock at all times !


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

See if you can try a Highlanc aged in Port or Bourbon barrels. 

Macallan is good, and Bowmore Darkest.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I mix all my Scotches, bourbons, and whiskey's so they all taste the same to me! :r


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

adsantos13 said:


> -The 12 year old Balvenie Doublewood, which again has spent some time aging in bourbon casks and exhibits some of the same characteristics as the above scotch without the smokiness/brinyness of the Highland Park.


I am a bourbon drinker myself just getting into scotch and I have to agree with this one. Definitely a must try.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm not Scotch expert by any means but I am primariloy a bourbon drinker and I really like the Glenlivet 18 year. How does the Glenlivet relate to some of the others that have been listed here?


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

EvanS said:


> I'm not Scotch expert by any means but I am primariloy a bourbon drinker and I really like the Glenlivet 18 year. How does the Glenlivet relate to some of the others that have been listed here?


It's a fine single malt, but I don't think it has the pronounced bourbon flavor that our esteemed Gorilla is seeking. I wouldn't turn down a wee dram though


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

EvanS said:


> I'm not Scotch expert by any means but I am primariloy a bourbon drinker and I really like the Glenlivet 18 year. How does the Glenlivet relate to some of the others that have been listed here?


Glenlivet, IMHO is has a very dry, woody, malty profile. I don't think a bourbon drinker will particularly like it a crossover scotch as it doesn't have the sweet/caramel/honey flavors as the malts listed above.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Chè;1124364 said:


> The Balvanie 15 year old single barrel is an excellent bourbon drinker's crossover.
> 
> Give it a shot.


Che is wise.

Balvenie 15 is my favorite in their line. A great scotch! :tu


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

smokin5 said:


> No.
> Bourbon drinkers are not allowed to drink scotch. :ss
> 
> Booker's, Blantons, and Knob Creek RuleS!


I agree


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

adsantos13 said:


> Glenlivet, IMHO is has a very dry, woody, malty profile. I don't think a bourbon drinker will particularly like it a crossover scotch as it doesn't have the sweet/caramel/honey flavors as the malts listed above.


Ok, I can buy that. I was mostly coming from the fact that I like bourbon and the Glen. But now that I stop and think (that's for making this happen) I see exactly what you mean.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

EvanS said:


> Ok, I can buy that. I was mostly coming from the fact that I like bourbon and the Glen. But now that I stop and think (that's for making this happen) I see exactly what you mean.


Hey, that just means you like scotch and bourbon both! :al

Nothing wrong with that! :tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Its why I love this place... the accumulated knowledge here blows me away. :ss



adsantos13 said:


> No prob...A good thing to do when getting to know scotch is to go to a bar with a nice selection and ordering seperate drinks...youll save a lot of money and find which styles you like....heres a quick and dirty primer...
> 
> It is said there are 5 regional styles for Scotch
> 
> ...


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

adsantos13 said:


> Glenlivet, IMHO is has a very dry, woody, malty profile. I don't think a bourbon drinker will particularly like it a crossover scotch as it doesn't have the sweet/caramel/honey flavors as the malts listed above.


I think your description fits Glenlivet 12 pretty well, but the 18 is fairly different - a lot smoother and sweeter.


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

I am a Jim Beam Black drinker who loves Laphroaig. You can't compare the 2 in any way, other than you put them in a glass. When I am in the mood for Beam, I am, when I want the Froyg, I want the Froyg.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

adsantos13 said:


> Che is wise.
> 
> Balvenie 15 is my favorite in their line. A great scotch! :tu


The 21 Portwood is my over-all favorite (if I could afford it, regularly). The 15, my second.

However, if I'm not mistaken, the 15 year old is a single barrel production and each of those single casks is a re-filled bourbon (or American whiskey) barrel. The bourbon influence of the 15 is easily distinguishable.The Doublewood is just as described - two seperate wood-sourced whiskies.

I found the 10 year Founder's Reserve to be more bourbonesque than the 12 year Doublewood.

JMHO.


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Glenmorangie has a portwood that is excellent


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

I've always hated the Balvenie 10 for whatever reason. I think I read its been discontinued.

You are 100% correct about the 15 in that it is a single barrel production in bourbon casks. When I initially recommended I totally blanked on how great the 15 is. I would def. recommend the 15 over the 12 not only to Bourbon drinkers, but to everyone!

The Port wood Ive only had once. It was very good, but I agree it is way expensive at $120 or so.



Chè;1127278 said:


> The 21 Portwood is my over-all favorite (if I could afford it, regularly). The 15, my second.
> 
> However, if I'm not mistaken, the 15 year old is a single barrel production and each of those single casks is a re-filled bourbon (or American whiskey) barrel. The bourbon influence of the 15 is easily distinguishable.The Doublewood is just as described - two seperate wood-sourced whiskies.
> 
> ...


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

adsantos13 said:


> The Port wood Ive only had once. It was very good, but I agree it is way expensive at $120 or so.


The thing is until just over a year ago, the Portwood 21 was readily available for south of $70.

Balvanie got wise or maybe GREEDY is more fitting and repackaged it in a wooden box while raising the wholesale price 65% over night.

Not even Fed Ex can match that kinda _*over night*_ service!


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Chè;1127382 said:


> The thing is until just over a year ago, the Portwood 21 was readily available for south of $70.
> 
> Balvanie got wise or maybe GREEDY is more fitting and repackaged it in a wooden box while raising the wholesale price 65% over night.
> 
> Not even Fed Ex can match that kinda _*over night*_ service!


ROFL!

I began getting into Scotch a couple years ago, and Balvenie was one of the first line of malts I really liked. I definitely remember the Portwood costing around 70 bucks or so, and back then I was too much of a newb and still content with trying all the lesser priced standards in each line.

Sadly I didn't sample the Portwood until recently at a bar here and when I perused the prices thereafter I did a triple, no quadruple take! Would of been damn nice to stock up on the stuff back then!


----------



## TexasOutlaw (Sep 13, 2007)

smokin5 said:


> No.
> Bourbon drinkers are not allowed to drink scotch. :ss
> 
> Makers Mark Rules!!


Damned he took my answer! I drink both; they are completely different drinks. Most scotch drinkers like the aged flavor (the perfumey flavor you describe) which is why we don't drown it with coke or something like that.

When I drink Jim Beam Black or even better George Dickel 12, I also drink it on the rocks.

Regular Jim Beam is my well bourbon (for when I want to add diet coke to it).


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

Funnymantrip said:


> I am a Jim Beam Black drinker who loves Laphroaig. You can't compare the 2 in any way, other than you put them in a glass. When I am in the mood for Beam, I am, when I want the Froyg, I want the Froyg.


True. The two are completely different drinks. Cigar Malt is a good Scotch for someone who could not find a bottle of bourbon. But the original question is somewhat like "what kind of soda would you suggest for someone who likes milk". Heck, if it is distilled from some sort of grain and stored for a while in oak, I'll probably drink it.


----------



## TexasOutlaw (Sep 13, 2007)

punch said:


> Heck, if it is distilled from some sort of grain and stored for a while in oak, I'll probably drink it.


My brother from another mother!


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

The Glenmorangie to my understanding is aged in American Bourbon casks. I enjoy it and I am mostly a Bourbon drinker.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glenmorangie


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

awsmith4 said:


> The Glenmorangie to my understanding is aged in American Bourbon casks. I enjoy it and I am mostly a Bourbon drinker.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glenmorangie


I think I saw a show on the History Channel that said almost all Scotch is aged in used white oak bourbon cask. Some single malt Scotch is aged in Sherry cask from Spain.

Now that made me thirsty.:al


----------



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

You might want to try Glenrothes, has a very nice caramel flavor.


----------



## skyhigh340 (Oct 12, 2007)

Try the Macallan 12 yr. I like Makers Mark and the Macallan was an easy jump for me. Of course I like the 15yr Laphroaig for something completely different.:al


----------



## nimravus01 (Aug 15, 2007)

Smokey Bob said:


> Just to clarify. I am not looking for a scotch that tastes like bourbon. I am looking for a scotch that doesn't taste like lipstick


Going off that, I wouldn't recommend Highland or Speyside type Scotches. Might I suggest the Islay type. For that type, I like Bowmore 12. The smell kinda reminds me of a Latakia pipe tobacco; very smoky flavored and robust, but finished smooth with an ever so subtle sweetness.


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

nimravus01 said:


> Going off that, I wouldn't recommend Highland or Speyside type Scotches. Might I suggest the Islay type. For that type, I like Bowmore 12. The smell kinda reminds me of a Latakia pipe tobacco; very smoky flavored and robust, but finished smooth with an ever so subtle sweetness.


I would second the Bowmore as a lighter Islay. You may also want to start with a Caol Ila or Bunnahabhain if you want something smokey but not overwhelming.

Lipstick for Speyside? I like that. I like the seaweed, kipper and diesel fuel flavors of the Islay scotches myself.


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

Once again the Knowledge here blows me away . I have tried a few single malt's and like them very much . But after reading this I now realize I have much to learn . Gee thanks Another slope . :hn


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

punch said:


> I would second the Bowmore as a lighter Islay. You may also want to start with a Caol Ila or Bunnahabhain if you want something smokey but not overwhelming.
> 
> Lipstick for Speyside? I like that. I like the seaweed, kipper and diesel fuel flavors of the Islay scotches myself.


I'd only add that one might want to stick with current distillery produced bottles of *Caol Ila*. Private bottles I've sampled lately are often still packing a more serious Islay punch. Of course I'm generalizing.


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

Chè said:


> I'd only add that one might want to stick with current distillery produced bottles of *Caol Ila*. Private bottles I've sampled lately are often still packing a more serious Islay punch. Of course I'm generalizing.


Now you have me interested. I'll have to find some of these!


----------



## whodat1 (Sep 7, 2005)

I've seen a number of comments here about different regional scotch's, but little on the taste due to the casks used. The scotch aged in sherry casks has a quite different flavor & finish than the bourbon cask aged scotch. So while one might like or dislike a Speyside scotch from one type of cask, the reaction might be diifferent with a scotch aged in the other type of cask. A good sherry cask aged scotch is the Macallen 12 & 18 yr. scotch, while their 15 yr is a bourbon cask aged scotch. The Balvanie 12 yr Double Wood gets it's name from being aged first in bourbon casks then finished in sherry casks. 

An interesting blended scotch is 'The Famous Grouse', which is mostly a blend of Macallen & Highland Park.


----------

